# Green foods supplement dosage?



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I give Lola a scoop of GARDEN OF LIFE greens powder each day. I also supplement with fresh ground carrot and kale - not every meal but often. I think too many greens could upset the digestive PH balance of their system. I do not think they need a large amount of greens.


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

I started giving a 50/50 mixture of chlorella and spirulina a couple months ago. Both of my dogs get about a half teaspoon of this mixture with each meal (so 1 teaspoon per day per dog). I just give it because it's good for them. 

They do seem to enjoy it. I noticed my senoir dog eats with a bit more excitement since its been on her food. My puppy... well he's just excited about everything! 

Here are the high quality products that I use:


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

stealle said:


> I started giving a 50/50 mixture of chlorella and spirulina a couple months ago. Both of my dogs get about a half teaspoon of this mixture with each meal (so 1 teaspoon per day per dog). I just give it because it's good for them.
> 
> They do seem to enjoy it. I noticed my senoir dog eats with a bit more excitement since its been on her food. My puppy... well he's just excited about everything!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recommendation! have you noticed anything in their noses? I heard some greens/chlorella can help with snow nose


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

puppydogs said:


> Thanks for the recommendation! have you noticed anything in their noses? I heard some greens/chlorella can help with snow nose


That is one of the reasons I started feeding it to my dogs. My 10-year-old dog lost about 50% of the pigment in her nose about seven or eight years ago. I haven't noticed any change in the color of her nose since I started feeding it to her, but I really didn't expect to see much since it changed color so many years ago. My puppy is only five months old and his nose is nice and black which is just to be expected with his age. I hope it helps him maintain the color in his nose. Only time will tell.

I read that genetics has a lot to do with it. If a golden maintains the black color in his nose past about three years old there is a good chance they will keep it for the rest of their lives.


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh one more thing. I also give my dogs a 4mg capsule of astaxanthin every day. I take it myself (8mg) it is very good for skin. It is a powerful antioxidant. It is what gives salmon their pink/red color. It even provides some sun screen protection. I noticed that my fair skin can tolerate a little more Sun without getting burned as easily.

Since astaxanthin has the ability to deposit in the skin and even change color of pigmentation I thought perhaps that might help maintain the black color and my pups nose. Of course, that is just my theory (and probably a big stretch). Even if it does nothing for their noses, I am convinced it is very healthy for them. So I will continue to give it.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I give Lola both axtaxanthin and greens etc and her nose is still a snow nose!


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

newport said:


> I give Lola both axtaxanthin and greens etc and her nose is still a snow nose!


Really! You give astaxanthin? I haven't come across anyone that gives it. I thought I was alone. :wavey: What product do you give? I wouldn't imagine the Dr. Mercola Spirugreen product is a very good source of Astaxanthin. Perhaps the greens in the product are good. I give 



 which is the highest quality you can get. I'm sure it is best as a liquid gelcap. There is also astaxanthin in salmon oil, which is a great fish oil, but not really enough astaxanthin to be a effective dose.

Does Lola's nose turn black again in the warm months? My Sadie's nose changes color a little from cold to warm months, but has never been the nice black color it was when she was 2-3 years old. It's black around the edges next to the fur, but most of it is kinda grey/pink.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

stealle said:


> Really! You give astaxanthin? I haven't come across anyone that gives it. I thought I was alone. :wavey: What product do you give? I wouldn't imagine the Dr. Mercola Spirugreen product is a very good source of Astaxanthin. Perhaps the greens in the product are good. I give Amazon.com: Nutrex Hawaii BioAstin Natural Astaxanthin 4mgs., 120 gel caps: Health & Personal Care which is the highest quality you can get. I'm sure it is best as a liquid gelcap. There is also astaxanthin in salmon oil, which is a great fish oil, but not really enough astaxanthin to be a effective dose.
> 
> Does Lola's nose turn black again in the warm months? My Sadie's nose changes color a little from cold to warm months, but has never been the nice black color it was when she was 2-3 years old. It's black around the edges next to the fur, but most of it is kinda grey/pink.


 
Lola is 2 1/2. I think when she was 11 months when we adopted her her nose was dark-er. It has gotten lighter over time. It is a light brown - lighter on the tip and darker on the edges. Her coat is a reddish color- perhaps that is why? 

I have worked in the natural food and vitamin industry for over 22 years. Lola gets a lot of supplements as her MaMa also does( me!). I just give her Drs. Best brand of the astaxanthin. she gets 4 mg. I also give her salmon oil and evening primrose oil for the GLA.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

All of those are great especially wheat grass, I also like kelp.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

